# New Life For Worn Cabs.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Fehr has updated their replacement kits with a plastic backing and a significant time savings in installation.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agriculture.com/machinery/repair-maintenance/new-life-for-worn-cabs


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I just put a Fehr headliner and wall cover in a 6420. The material already on a preformed plastic backing made installation a breeze. Not sure how it will affect cab noise though. The factory wall cover looked to be made of a sound absorbing material.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I just put new Fehr headliner in my JD 6220 today and replaced the speakers. Getting ready for hay season. Also got a 540 M loader ordered for it.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I took my headliners out and recovered them....a real PITA. But It was only $30 worth of material.....


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

@dawg, I should have considered that. I wasn't sure I could get good adhesion to the sound matting material that the OEM Deere headliner is made out of.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

paoutdoorsman said:


> @dawg, I should have considered that. I wasn't sure I could get good adhesion to the sound matting material that the OEM Deere headliner is made out of.


You can't...have to remove it completely, the headliner material will adhere to the cardboard once cleaned. I used standard automotive headliner material because of its flexibility. The trick to headliners is not only good clean surfaces to mate, but waiting for the adhesive to "cure" before mating the two pieces....spray adhesive (3m super 87) should be applied to both surfaces completely or a good adhesion won't occur....
The biggest PITA with regards to headliners is getting the damn thing out and getting it back in....at least that's the case with Deere liners. But that's what needs to be done, otherwise it's a super hard job and really messy. The headliner on my 6330 is sagging and it feels like I have a spider in my hair (what's left) so it has to be fixed....in lue of removing and recovering, I'm fashioning some aluminum strips to hold it up. I once fixed one with pieces cut out of a plastic milk jug and stapled it to the top so that the staples wouldn't pull through....kinda like a simplex nail


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ima calling the back board cardboard but it ain't cardboard but it's somewhat sorta kinda like cardboard on steroids......


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

somedevildawg said:


> You can't...have to remove it completely, the headliner material will adhere to the cardboard once cleaned. I used standard automotive headliner material because of its flexibility. The trick to headliners is not only good clean surfaces to mate, but waiting for the adhesive to "cure" before mating the two pieces....spray adhesive (3m super 87) should be applied to both surfaces completely or a good adhesion won't occur....
> The biggest PITA with regards to headliners is getting the damn thing out and getting it back in....at least that's the case with Deere liners. But that's what needs to be done, otherwise it's a super hard job and really messy. The headliner on my 6330 is sagging and it feels like I have a spider in my hair (what's left) so it has to be fixed....in lue of removing and recovering, I'm fashioning some aluminum strips to hold it up. I once fixed one with pieces cut out of a plastic milk jug and stapled it to the top so that the staples wouldn't pull through....kinda like a simplex nail


Here's what I'm using to hold up the headliner in the old minivan...









https://www.amazon.com/HYSH-Transparent-Upholstery-Slipcovers-Bedskirts/dp/B073N5N9HD/ref=sr_1_6/134-9867170-2751065?ie=UTF8&qid=1520125823&sr=8-6&keywords=upholstery+screws

I tried the spray glue when it first started turning loose but that darn worthless 1/8 inch thick layer of foam starts disintegrating and turning to dust... you can spray the adhesive in there on both parts, let it dry, push everything back, and the next day or week it turns loose-- the glue takes off another layer of the stupid foam as it crumbles.

I can't STAND a stupid headliner rubbing the top of my head, so I just got some of those upholstery screws and twist them up through the headliner fabric and into the cardboard until they draw up tight. So long as you don't mind the old fashioned look (like furniture had when it was ALL made with upholstery screws or buttons tied back to hold the stuffing in place) it works great... I could care less what it looks like-- the old van has 260,000 miles on it and looks ain't a concern anymore... LOL

Later! OL J R


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Like new or maybe better . The backing is a plastic material.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I was going to suggest what Luke did but he beat me to the punch.

Or if you want to pull the headliner and also go with the padded furniture look, you can sew buttons on with a grid pattern to hold up the fabric without worrying about glue. But use a button both on the fabric side and the back side so that your thread doesn't try to pull through the "cardboard".


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

I made the entire overhead console in my 1594 out of marine grade ply and then covered it with a material I found at wallie world. It came out pretty nice .


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

skyrydr2 said:


> I made the entire overhead console in my 1594 out of marine grade ply and then covered it with a material I found at wallie world. It came out pretty nice .


Marine grade cause the A/C leaks a bit?

I fixed the headliner in my 6330 today.....$25 total parts (aluminum, paint and screws) keeps the spiders  out of my hair....


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

somedevildawg said:


> Marine grade cause the A/C leaks a bit?


 Nope just happened to have a piece big enough to do the job left over from an out door table project. That overhead a/c unit has all its plumbing routed out the cab and qorks pretty dang good for an old sysyem.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

broadriverhay said:


> I just put new Fehr headliner in my JD 6220 today and replaced the speakers. Getting ready for hay season. Also got a 540 M loader ordered for it.


What speakers did you use broad river? I put a new set of 6 3/4" Rockford Fosgate in the 6420. I still had to slightly enlarge the mounting holes. It was tough to find a speaker that mounted properly.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

paoutdoorsman said:


> What speakers did you use broad river? I put a new set of 6 3/4" Rockford Fosgate in the 6420. I still had to slightly enlarge the mounting holes. It was tough to find a speaker that mounted properly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gonna have to go factory to get one to fit perfect....believe me I ain't never used factory. A few washers here and there and it works good enuf, ain't never fell out. The mounting locations and methods are less than ideal so I would spend as little money as possible. Seems like I went to my local radio shop and bought a pair of pioneer 5 1/4" for mine. They coulda been 6" but I don't think so....at any rate, the Rockford is a good speaker and you'll have good service from them. One thing that will make them sound better, if you're worried about sound, (I just listen to the Braves, very little music...and not much Braves as of late) they make foam baffles that install behind the speaker and essentially puts the speaker in its own enclosure and really helps the bass response, about 5-15$ so not much money, whoever you purchased the spk from should have them....makes mounting even more difficult however.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Some Pioneers I bought from Walmart. Yeah the speakers mount on 3 posts where most mount on 4


----------

